# Replace Logitech Z313 subwoofer with something better?



## cpolice (May 26, 2015)

Hi, I want to replace my Z313 subwoofer with a better one. Yes, I know it voids the warranty. Anyway, will this subwoofer work?
Dayton Audio ND105-4 4" Aluminum Cone Midbass Driver 4 Ohm 
Also, how would I go about installing it???

Thanks, 
Cameron


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi cpolice and welcome to TSF :wave:

It could be tricky to fit the new speaker into the old sub-woofer-case, the new 4" speaker won't line up with the old one's mounting-lugs (8.6" X 5.9" X 9"). You might be able to 'bodge' it with cutting excess plastic away and glueing new bits in as appropriate, to mount the new speaker on, but it's highly probable it won't sound as good 'cos the case is acoustically shaped and tuned for the original speaker.

Soldering the speaker is straightforward, assuming the old speaker has '+' and '-' marked on the terminals, otherwise it's 'trial-&-error', the right way will sound good, whereas the wrong way round can leave a gap (quiet spot) in the stereo-field (speaker out-of-phase with the satellites).

Another possible major problem is the old speaker's impedance, if it's a 4 ohm speaker then no problem, anything else will either sound too quiet, create distortion or even damage the amplifier's output circuitry.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I will also point out that adding a "better" speaker likely won't make the system sound any better. The electronics and amp are the weakest link in cheap computer speaker systems, not the actual speakers.


----------

